

Why g ~ pi^2 - nickb
http://godplaysdice.blogspot.com/2007/09/why-g-2.html

======
pg
Interesting how few comments there are here compared to the neighboring story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=54977>

Seems like a corollary of that law of Parkinson's involving the bike shed.

~~~
palish
Yeah. Even on Reddit the article generated an interesting dicussion:
<http://reddit.com/info/2pspb/comments>

I guess it's more fun to pick on someone than to talk math. (Hey, that
explains high school.)

~~~
pg
Dang, people on reddit are smarter. How humiliating.

~~~
kcl
I dunno, maybe this article is discussing 'when to have tea'.

([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Avoid_Parkinson's_Bic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Avoid_Parkinson's_Bicycle_Shed_Effect))

He points out an interesting correlation. The meter is based on pi---whoopty
shit. What's to talk about?

A lot of interesting articles get voted up and then nobody comments on them
because there's nothing to say. Sounds like the system works pretty good to
me.

As for redditt, looks to me like they're having a hard time understanding it.
The comments page is basically scratch work. A preponderance of mathematical
symbols isn't an indication of interesting math.

~~~
euccastro
Actually, I only saw one comment that was neither stating or refuting some
basic misunderstanding of the article (it helps that the title at reddit
claims equality).

<http://reddit.com/info/2pspb/comments/c2pw8a>

It was modded -1 at the time I saw it. I wonder how can you downmod a purely
mathematical argument in that context.

As for the smarts of either community, my opinion is that reddit being bigger
you get a higher count of interesting comments but a lower signal to noise
ratio overall. I don't think this example proves much either way.

------
mojuba
I have noticed g may be less in some pubs on Saturdays, so now I know pi
decreases there as well.

~~~
jey
Referring to Spearman's g?

------
henning
Oh.

